# Proform/vrs usg green mud



## Msargent (Oct 30, 2008)

Proform is softer is in 4.5 gal bucket but pulls alot easier on my elbow than green mud.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate ProForm Black.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

To add:

USG purple or green for me. Purple (midweight) is preferable if they have it stocked.


----------



## celcon (Sep 1, 2008)

Pro form sucks we use rapidcoat (lafarge)


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

precisionbuild said:


> To add:
> 
> USG purple or green for me. Purple (midweight) is preferable if they have it stocked.


:thumbup:


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

you can never really tell wich one is better , i used to swear by plus 3 then i switched to proform and that was my number 1 choice now im back to plus 3. and ive tried 30 other ones in between. just add some soap and your set. 

did you hear i mentioned soap??? are you curious about it ?? :whistling


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

oldrivers said:


> did you hear i mentioned soap??? are you curious about it ?? :whistling


Really? You put soap in your mudd? Don't that make it all bubbly? Jeez, soap in the mudd, what will they think of next???:bangin::cheesygri


----------

